# 15TH ANNUAL PHARAOHS CAR SHOW ∙



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE January 1980[/b]


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)

LOWRIDER MAGAZINE August 1980


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

CANT BE THERE BUT GOOD LUCK


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

*POST THE RIDES*


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

In Loving Memory of Bobby Villanueva


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

PHARAOHS South Bay
July 29, 2007


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

PHARAOHS CAR CLUB GOT SOME REALLY NICE OLD SCHOOL RANFLAS... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

BACK IN THE DAZE made an appreance and took 1st.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

RICHARD FROM STREETLOW MAGAZINE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Harold & Eddie & Foxy Blue


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

*15th Annual Paraohs Car Show
Tribute to our Troops
July 29, 2007</span>*


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NICE PICS. SHOW MORE.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Ladies selling raffle tickets for the Pharaohs


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

BOMB CONNECTION


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

In Loving Memory of Marilyn Rincon









In Loving Memory of Billy Chavez


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Old Memories (Los Angeles)


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

JULIAN MENDOZA, artist


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Willy and Phil trying to sell the bomb for $15,000 Or Best Offer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

Willy and Phil trying to sell the bomb for $15,000 Or Best Offer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

JULIAN MENDOZA, artist


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

HIGHCLASS car club


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)

JULIAN MENDOZA, artist


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice Pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin: KOOL PICS  SWA562  ANYMORE HOMIE??? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

THE REST OF THE CAR SHOW IS ON VIDEO... :banghead:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64 (May 4, 2007)

:cheesy: KOOL PIC'S BRO RAG LOOKS PIMPEN THANKS USO HARBOR AREA


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice pics.


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:biggrin: THANKS  SWA562 FOR THE PIC. WHY DONT YOU PUT THE VIDEO ON YOU TUBE  HOMIE :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

layitlow.com</span> , it's LOUES 39. :guns:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Brown Town Radio (Jul 1, 2007)

I got some pics up on my new website that I just uploaded late Monday night. I have some pics of cars in your car club from some events were I had Brown Town Radio booths. I do want to have a "Calendar of Events" segment on my radio show for Southern California events. Don't hesitate to email me event announcements for the segment.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

:twak:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

when is this show happening in 2008


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

RIGHT IN MY BACK YARD.....I'LL DEFINITELY BE THERE TO SUPPORT PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY... :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

does anybody know when there next show is


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

Are Hynas WELCOME??


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)




----------

